# What flies to bring...



## SC2079BS (Apr 10, 2012)

Now that tax season is over I'm starting to get my stuff together for vacation at GSP next month. Question is, what flies work down there? These days I tend to do a lot of walking on the grass flats looking for tailers and use mostly crab patterns which I'm not sure will work for the reds down there. I fish gummy minnows, shrimp patterns and clousers around dock lights for trout and those look like they might be ok. I've never caught a pompano on the fly but I want to try. Lowcountry will tie me some sand fleas but I'm in the dark after that. I would also like to get a few spanish on the fly but wanted to know what flies and if I just live with a few cutoffs rather than spook them witha light wire leader. Bringing a 6 and 8wt if that makes a difference. Still looking at Google Earth trying to find some likely places and making some progress. Maps came in and they are helping too. Going to be a great week no matter what I catch, just getting out to fish is enough. Wish the shelling was better but will have fun with that too. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Gummys work on the trout, it works good for several species including Bonita, I don't really like casting it much.
I caught a nice Pompano on a crab pattern a couple of days ago and I'm sure they'd work for Reds, which I have not caught on a fly yet.
Clousers also work good for most species your after.
6&8 will be good, I like my 8 as I can cast it further, but it's good to have a back up.


----------

